# It's A Beautiful Baby 329Bhs!



## Fireman69 (Sep 16, 2009)

Great News, our 2010 Outback Sydney 329BHS arrived at the dealership last week. Our salesman called to tell us it was in and that we could leave it on their lot until next Spring (we are in MN and the snow is six foot deep). I said heck no, get her ready and I will pick it up on Friday. So we picked her up on the 15th. Well Lady Luck was on our side and Mother nature gave as beautiful weather for the trip home. The family and I backed her into the "heated" shop and spent the weekend loading and getting her ready for the Spring. We almost camped overnight in the Morton building...how crazy is that?

The past two weeks we have been having blizzards and freezing rain. The Sydney is loaded and backed into the cold storage building...just waiting for Spring!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

That sounds great...MN winters can certainly be LLLLLOOOOOONNNNNNGGGGGGG.








Where abouts in MN are you? We are holding down the NE Corner.

bbwb


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We head to stillwater a few times a year. btw i assume u are a fireman, where? There quite a few of us on here


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Sa-weet!!

Enjoy the new camper!!


----------



## Fireman69 (Sep 16, 2009)

mike said:


> We head to stillwater a few times a year. btw i assume u are a fireman, where? There quite a few of us on here


Yes, I am a Firefighter in Luverne, MN. Luverne is located in SW MN.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

congrats tat is a sweat camper!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Pardon my question but what exactly is a Sydney 329BHS? Neither myself nor Google can find any floorplans coinciding with that model number.

-CC


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I believe they mean a 329FBH


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sweet Suite!


----------



## Fireman69 (Sep 16, 2009)

Don't I feel stupid! Yes, it is a 329FBH. We sold our Laredo which was a BHS. Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know about this one. I think you need one with more slide outs.


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Make sure your 2-way radios are charged up before you head inside, in case you get separated.









And congratulations!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I suggest bread crumbs as a backup.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

That is a beaut! I almost talked my dh into that one, but he wanted to save the back of his truck for our kayaks and bikes so we went with the tt. Let us all know how you like it!


----------

